# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Αναζητηση bb link προς βορειo,βορειανατολικο λεκανοπεδιο.

## Deadite

<<<πηγαινετε στο τελευταιο μου ποστ...>>>

εχω τον κομβο deadite #794
ψαχνω για ββ λινκ σε α συνδεση.
δεν εχω τα μεσα για σκαν,αλλα τουλαχιστον ξερω πως απο την ταρατσα εχω πολυ καλο οπτικο πεδιο σχεδον σε ολο το ζωγραφου.
οποιος ενδιαφερεται,ας μου στειλει πμ.
ευχαριστω

----------


## freenet

Μίλα με τους john_active, panste dweller. Ειναι πιο επείγον να βγούνε τα παιδιά με εναλλακτική.Ειμαι διαθέσιμος για ΒΒ, αν το βγαλουμε οι δυο μας θα ειναι ευκολο αλλα σημασια εχει να δωσουμε και εναλλακτικές τοπικά γύρω απο τον Νικήτα.

----------


## acoul

Φωτογραφίες από τη ταράτσα υπάρχουν;

----------


## freenet

Λες Αλέξανδρε να μπορει να βγει κατευθείαν προς τα εσενα?Λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω με βαση τη μορφολογια της περιοχης.
Ωστόσο θα βοηθούσε αν μπορούσε να βγαλει φωτογραφίες της περιοχης να δουμε τι οπτικη εχει.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει if 802.11a διαθέσιμο και κοιτάει προς τα εκεί ...

----------


## freenet

το wind δεν δινει και πολλες πιθανοτητες απο οτι κοιταξα...Εκτός αν εννοεις καποιον αλλο κομβο που διαχειρίζεσαι.

----------


## dweller

και γώ έστειλα στον deadlite pm να πώ οτι είμαι διαθέσιμος.
Θα κοιτάξει τί θέα υπάρχει από αμπελόκηπους και αν βλέπει ελπίζω να βγεί κάτι.

----------


## Deadite

λοιπον εκατσα σημερα και εβγαλα φωτογραφιες απο την ταρατσα.
τις ανεβασα στο wind αλλα εδω τις εχω σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση και σε καλυτερη ακολουθια.
τα παρακατω λινκς,απο πανω προς τα κατω,αντιστοιχουν κατα σειρα απο νοτιοανατολικα προς βορειοδυτικα.
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4844/011xg.jpg
http://img280.imageshack.us/img280/4864/022pr.jpg
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/2585/034ga.jpg
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/3622/049et.jpg
http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/5608/058rk.jpg
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/5290/068at.jpg
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7616/077yy.jpg
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5365/081ua.jpg

ελπιζω να βοηθησουν οι φωτος :/

----------


## freenet

απο την πρώτη φωτογραφία 011xg.jpg αν κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά δεξιά απο την ροζ πολυκατοικία και ευθεία προς το δώμα απέναντι σου αναμεσα στους θερμοσίφωνες ειναι ο κομβος μου.
Δεν μπορεσα να τον ξεχωρίσω βεβαια αλλα εκει ειναι  ::   ::

----------


## dweller

απο την 77 συμπεραίνω οτι βλεπόμαστε.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξεχωρίσω τον κόμβο μου, αλλά στην ευθεία μας δέν έχεις κανένα εμπόδιο (ούτε και γώ).

----------


## Deadite

πολυ ωραια.οποτε μου μενει αλλο ενα ακομα λινκ να βρω.  :: 

ωπα τωρα ειδα την απαντηση σου freenet.
καλα τα λες,καπου προς τα εκει σε υπολογιζα και εγω.  ::  

η πλακα ειναι πως ο νγια που ειναι ο πιο κοντινος μου [και ο στυλοβατης του ζωγραφιωτικου δικτυου :Ρ] δεν μπορω να τον εντοπισω πουθενα.

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα στο πρωτο λινκ,τελειως δεξια πρεπει να διακρινω και το φυσικο που πηγαινα.εκει πρεπει να βρισκεται και ο κομβος SV1BDS.  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Προς τα επάνω, όπως στην πρώτη φωτογραφία, θα πρέπει να πιάνεις και το "awmn-394-AP".
Και εγώ είμαι έτοιμος για link. Είτε b, είτε a.

----------


## freenet

Είδες που είσαι αμέσως με 3 λινκ στο χέρι? Εχεις εξοπλισμό να γίνουν άμεσα τα λινκ?

----------


## Deadite

εχω σχεδον ολο τον εξοπλισμο εκτος απο πιατα+feeders.
μεχρι την πεμπτη πιστευω να ταχω και αυτα για να αρχισω το στησιμο του συστηματος.

----------


## dweller

τί/πόσα λίνκς αποφάσισες να κάνεις;

----------


## Deadite

μονο για 2 λινκς σε .11a
δυστυχως προς το παρον δεν σηκωνει το πορτοφολι για παραπανω  ::

----------


## freenet

Έχεις κάνει κάτι για τα λινκ?

----------


## Deadite

sorry για την αργοπορια αλλα ειχα μπλεξει και μια ανακαινιση που εκανα.
ε φρεενετ το ενα λινκ θαναι σιγουρα με τον dweller,τωρα για το 2ο δεν ξερω ποιος επιθυμει πιο πολυ :/
θα προσπαθησω να ερθω στο μεετινγ του σαββατου για τα σχετικα.

----------


## Deadite

τελικα δεν μου ειπατε,για το 2ο λινκ ποιος ενδιαφερεται πιο πολυ;

----------


## acoul

photo από ταράτσα, scan ... τα γνωστά ... !!

----------


## Vigor

Yπάρχει έτοιμο 5αράκι interface με ssid: _awmn-9175-SPyRiDwNaS_ στα 5700 και σε περιμένει:

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=9175

αν μπορέσουμε να εξακριβώσουμε πως υπάρχει τουλάχιστον άριστη οπτική επαφή.

----------


## Deadite

exo postarei idi fotos
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/4844/011xg.jpg 
http://img280.imageshack.us/img280/4864/022pr.jpg 
http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/2585/034ga.jpg 
http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/3622/049et.jpg 
http://img421.imageshack.us/img421/5608/058rk.jpg 
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/5290/068at.jpg 
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7616/077yy.jpg 
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5365/081ua.jpg

----------


## freenet

Σου επισυναπτω τη φωτογραφια που δημοσίευσες με κυκλωμενη τη θεση του κομβου.Ελπιζω να μπορεις να ανεβεις λιγο ψηλοτερα για καλυτερη οπτικη επαφη και καθαρη ζωνη fresnel.

----------


## Deadite

παιδια ειμαι ανοιχτος για ενα ακομα λινκ.
δειτε τις φωτος λιγο πιο πανω και αν νομιζετε πως υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη και ειναι εφικτο το λινκ μεταξυ μας ειδοποιηστε με asap.
εγω απο την μερια μου ειμαι πανετοιμος ,απλως ψαχνω τωρα ενα ακομα ατομο για συνδεση προκειμενου να ολοκληρωσω τον ββ κομβο μου.

----------


## Vigor

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει, θα μπορέσει να βγεί ένα linkάκι με τον komitas ίσως και αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο.

Αν είμαστε τυχεροί μπορεί να πετύχουμε την μετάβασή του από client στον ngia σε ΒΒ κόμβο μέσα στην ίδια μέρα. Στα σκαριά έχει και το link με fon_hussan.

Τι λές?

----------


## Deadite

λοιπον θα κανω αυριο μια προσπαθεια να σηκωσω το λινκ με τον freenet πρωτα.αν δεν τα καταφερω, δοκιμαζω μετα με εσενα ενταξει;

----------


## Deadite

ειμαι ακομα ανοικτος για το λινκ.

οποιος ειναι προς βορειοδυτικα,βορεια,βορειανατολικα του λεκανοπεδιου δηλαδη προς λυκαβητος,τουρκοβουνια,θρακομακεδονες,πενταγωνο,αμπελοκηποι,γουδι αλλα και ζωγραφου και γενικα νομιζει πως εχει καλη οπτικη επαφη μαζι μου (τσεκαρετε τις φωτος πιο πανω) ας μου στειλει μηνυμα για να το κανονισουμε.

εγω απο την μερια μου εχω ηδη ενα ββ λινκ σε α ενω εχω πανετοιμο και το IF για το 2ο λινκ.

BUMP

----------


## Deadite

BUMP

----------


## Deadite

ενδιαφερεται κανειs για bb link? pls pm me.

----------

